# No electrical JD 1050



## Rick F (May 26, 2018)

Tractor went dead today after starting and running fine. Shut her off went to start and no lights on panel and nothing when turn the key. No running lights either. Battery fully charged. Ignition switch or Voltage regulator? How can I check?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Rick,

Start by cleaning the battery connections, including the ground cable connection to the tractor frame.

Next, move on down and check and see if you have power on the battery cable at the starter.

If you have power at the starter, start checking fuses and see if you have power to them. If you have power to the fuses and the fuses are good (use an ohm meter. Dont rely on just a visual), see if you have power getting to the keyswitch. If you are getting power to the keyswitch, and no lights when in the 'on' position, the switch is suspect.

Safety switches are often a problem, but they shouldn't affect the lights?? It wouldnt hurt to check all the safety switches too. Seat switch, PTO switch, Transmission Neutral switch. If they aren't in the correct position, you may get nothing at all to the key. Just depends on how its wired.


----------

